

Show HN: j2c — JavaScript object to CSS compiler - pygy_
http://j2c.py.gy

======
barneycarroll
I'm forcing myself to use this in all my side projects. It often feels
contrived to use dynamic references when you could just apply a string, but
that's because of years of predetermined CSS usage.

Dynamic CSS is the future, we just need to play with it more to figure out the
patterns.

------
daoz
Typo: JavaSript

~~~
pygy_
Thanks, it's getting late here.

